# Atticus!



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I love that first pictre  Such a cute little baby!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Man I've never seen a poodle that small. Does he do anything bad? He looks like he's an angel.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

While I DO love Atticus, I have to say that I love your CAMERA, too!!! How do you get such clear close ups??  My hubby bought my camera for me and it's supposedly a pretty nice camera (I think it was in the $375-$400 range, so it's not too shabby) but I can't take pictures that nice!!! Good job and thanks for sharing!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Such a cutie pie, doesn't even look real.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree a cutie pie. I could see spoiling him BIG TIME! 

Did you get the name from To Kill a Mockingbird? I like it.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

OMG, he is darling! I love the name too.


----------



## marii (Nov 15, 2009)

can i bite him? that's how cute he is!!



enjoy your little baby!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

So adorable.


----------



## doggyhog (Oct 18, 2009)

EEEP!!! SO adorable!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wildstyle (Oct 21, 2009)

So flippin' cuuuuute!!! Omgah!


----------

